# AC/Heater Vents



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, im new to the forum and im fairly new with cars it looked like there was alot of good people to learn from so im here :thumbup:. I got a question, im painting my interior and i own an 86 300zx, is it possible to pop out the dash vents or do i have to remove my whole dashboard to get at them? if so how do i do that? thx


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

have to remove the dash board to get to them. not that difficult.

http://www.az-zbum.com/repair.dash.removal.shtml


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome, ill be gettin on that tommorow, thanks for the help !


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

Well i finally got a day to get at it, do you need to remove your steering wheel to get at the vents? just need to know if i have to get a puller before i decide to do this


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yes you have to pull the wheel to get the dash off....

And you have to get the dash off to get the vents out...

so add those 2 together and you have your answer.


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks again


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Cosmo287 said:


> im painting my interior


 Sounds like a bad idea. What parts? Painting any of the plastic would be a bad idea. Thermal expansion and the surface itself would make short work of any trim painting within a year.


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Sounds like a bad idea. What parts? Painting any of the plastic would be a bad idea. Thermal expansion and the surface itself would make short work of any trim painting within a year.


Ahh, well i was planning on doing my vents, and the plastic surrounding my display, it never really crossed my mind about expansion.. thanks for the heads up that woulda really bummed me out havin a bad paintjob in my car in a year.


----------

